# Show me your Family bed



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

I would love to see all your family beds I'll get a pic of mine and post it later today, show me yours


----------



## mountaincaats (Jul 12, 2004)

Sometimes five of us pile into our king size bed. sometimes 4 and then I sleep on a pallet bed I created from our futon mattress. It use to be that my husband got kicked out by our boys growing legs. So it would start out with myself , and the 3 kids sleeping regulary on the bed. husband at end of bed at our feet. I have no pictures but it is quite amusing. We even have a bunk bed but like our kids with us.
~Shannon.
two boys - almost 9 and 6
one girl- almost 3


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

mine is just a regular queen sized bed. Not very exciting at all


----------



## mountaincaats (Jul 12, 2004)

It would be amusing to hear more from other families that practice this crazy act of sleeping at night.
~SHANNON


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

I was just coming to post a similar thread! It's the three of us on a king.

We recently stayed in a hotel and we pushed two fulls together. It was heaven! I'm thinking of somehow adding onto our bed to recreate that. I'd love to see some expanded beds and see how they are done.

I'll try to post a picture soon, but it isn't that interesting. King size bed with a bed bug pillow strapped to one side to keep the LO in.


----------



## blueberrystamps (Nov 5, 2005)

We have a king that is just on box springs on the floor and a twin on a bunk bed frame the bunk bed comes apart so we just use half of the set. I hope that makes sense LOL I just folded a comforter and put it in the little gap between the beds. the gap does not go all the way to the floor since part of the wood frame of the bunk bed is there.
I hope that makes sense I love it there is tons of room even with 4 of us in it.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok here are some pictures of our co-sleeping arrangement. We have a double bed with a crib side-cared to it. Please do not mind the messiness







It is usually not that bad. Oh also the wire hanging behind the crib and the switch will be better secured shortly (DS is not really mobile yet)

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...c/HPIM2656.jpg

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...c/HPIM2811.jpg

http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i...c/HPIM2820.jpg

Clearly we are very relaxed about the co-sleeping rules


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

We sleep in a twin daybed from IKEA. It's starting to get a little cozy lol. I have great pics of i ton my cellphone, but I have no idea how to get them onto the computer. If someone can explain it to this technological genius







I'd love to share 'em.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Ours is nothing exciting either lol - its just a double sized bed.
We are however getting a king sized bed next year as hopefully there will be another member of he family sleeping with us! hehe
When they get a bit older - I am thinking of adding a single bed to that to make more space!









This is what it used to look like - but the co sleeper is up in the loft now.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Lol, this is a picture of our messy bed. We have a queen and twin mattress sidecarred on the floor, but you can only really see the Queen in this shot.

I dont have any of us all sleeping unfortunately but this is one of the cats and our LO napping. I'm pretty sure thats enough to shock half of my family.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

King sized bed with a crib sidecar. We have a full-sized bookshelf headboard running lengthwise along one side of the bed to provide a space for the clock and nightlight. Since our bedroom is something like 10x10 it's pretty much wall to wall bed!

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...m/DSCN4977.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...m/DSCN4978.jpg


----------



## mountaincaats (Jul 12, 2004)

This is fun. I really need to catch my family when they are sleeping. What an arrangement. We use to have a crib sidecarred up against our old queen. Very similar to what a number of you have. More family beds!!!!!!!!!!
~Shannon


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Ohhh, finally! I love seeing the crib "sidecar". This is what DH and I plan on doing, (someone told me about that) but I've been wondering how it would look/function. It's nice to see! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mama_Meme (Apr 18, 2007)

well, we both just sleep on a queen size bed, but here is us all cuddled up together on it. MY babe's dad loves taking pictures of us while we're sleeping. we have about 50 pictures in this theme.
http://picasaweb.google.com/mama.mem...24569036936146


----------



## mtnmiss (Jun 25, 2008)

We just have a Cal-King for the 3 of us...nothing too exciting!! New babe due to arrive in 13 days...and my husband brought up the idea of turning our bed sideways to make more room for our new addition...Cal-Kings are the same width as a King...but are about 6 inches longer...So our bed will be 6 inches wider when we turn it...if that makes sense!! Any little bit helps!!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

#1 - Scarlet - your baby is toooooo cute and chunky!







: I miss the chunkiness my ds used to have. Makes me have the baby-wants.

#2 - We just all sleep together in a king-sized bed. There are just the three of us, me, dp and ds. Never side-carred anything. Sorry to be so boring. And now ds sleeps more and more in his own crib. Boo.


----------



## mamahart (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't really want to post a pic, but its me DH and DS 3 on a cal-king with the dog and my DD 11 has a "nest" on the floor with a futon and sleeping bags when she wants to be close, which is often. I had a side-car when she was 8 and DS was a babe. Sometimes we kick the dog off and sometimes I go to DD's room and sleep alone!!


----------



## ~girlsmum~ (May 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I can't wait to sleep with our twins again. I just have to get our room reorganized and we're there.


----------



## edamama (May 26, 2007)

We sleep sideways on a queen with the crib mattress at our feet. Our mattress is on the floor, and crib mattress is elevated to be level, we have them bungeed together underneath.

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/g...b/IMG_3395.jpg

Oh, BTW we don't use the wall heater right now.


----------



## Shilohsmom (Mar 13, 2007)

Will be back soon with pics...

Right now we have a king with a toddler bed rail up. Its my 2 year old, me, then DH. I'm about to pop any day now with this little girl and then we have NO clue how co-sleeping is going to work.

We have a toddler bed that I think we are going to place on the floor next to our bed as our 2yo loves to kick and move....so much so that he drives DH crazy.

We'll see how it all turns out!


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh i love this thread idea. I love seeing into other people lives. Not in a creepy way, in a curious way.

here is our bed. it's just me and DD on a queen size futon mattress on the floor.
I had a super duper comfy bed that was way too cushy so until she's older we'll use this.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2677951877


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

We have a queen with a side-carred crib.

Abby has a toddler bed on the other side of the room.

Here's our pics: http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/k...ily%20bedroom/


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xshy* 
Oh i love this thread idea. I love seeing into other people lives. Not in a creepy way, in a curious way.

here is our bed. it's just me and DD on a queen size futon mattress on the floor.
I had a super duper comfy bed that was way too cushy so until she's older we'll use this.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2677951877











I feel the same way - you know, the "not creepy" part, but also the "bed hog" part!! I know just how that is, I get allotted only a tiny corner of space too - ds usually turns totally sideways on my during the night and I wind up almost getting pushed off the bed!









Love the pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

we have two set ups

up until recently we slept in our side car arrangement- I haven't updated my "how too" site to show an updated picture
So here's our latest snap of our sidecar arrangement with our toddler and new baby

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...t=100_6235.jpg

but we haven't been sleeping there for the last week or so, our room are in a converted attic with very small windows ( too small for an air conditioner) and the baby doesn't like the breeze of a fan, the temp has been over 80 upstairs just about every night. So I pulled a twin mattress into my oldest ds's room which has bigger windows and an airconditioner, introduced the bottom bunk to my toddler and the baby and I sleep on the mattress on the floor, my toddler is sleeping "solo" but still nurses before bed and then I hold my arm up onto his bed and we hold hands til he falls asleep. This may turn out to be a gentle transition for him to sleeping solo permanantly, who knows- here's a picture - ofcourse I'm taking the picture so I'm not in it!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...t=204_0467.jpg


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

queen with a twin together on the floor (and boxspring) my husband and I bookend the baby. Ideally we'd have a king with a twin or a king with a full or sometjing bigger - but not enough room. I wish there was a standard size family matress that was bigger than a king. I don't like the gaps


----------



## Let It Be (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allielb* 
We sleep sideways on a queen with the crib mattress at our feet. Our mattress is on the floor, and crib mattress is elevated to be level, we have them bungeed together underneath.

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/g...b/IMG_3395.jpg

Oh, BTW we don't use the wall heater right now.









Great idea! And I really like your comforter


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
http://bp1.blogger.com/_vMBqG59rpcg/...une+08+045.JPG

queen with a twin together on the floor (and boxspring) my husband and I bookend the baby. Ideally we'd have a king with a twin or a king with a full or sometjing bigger - but not enough room. I wish there was a standard size family matress that was bigger than a king. I don't like the gaps









That is how our bed is set up. Queen and twin together. Actually both on bed frames and same length with no gaps. It was like it was meant to be. ROFL!!!


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josh&davesmomme* 
we have two set ups

up until recently we slept in our side car arrangement- I haven't updated my "how too" site to show an updated picture
So here's our latest snap of our sidecar arrangement with our toddler and new baby

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...t=100_6235.jpg

but we haven't been sleeping there for the last week or so, our room are in a converted attic with very small windows ( too small for an air conditioner) and the baby doesn't like the breeze of a fan, the temp has been over 80 upstairs just about every night. So I pulled a twin mattress into my oldest ds's room which has bigger windows and an airconditioner, introduced the bottom bunk to my toddler and the baby and I sleep on the mattress on the floor, my toddler is sleeping "solo" but still nurses before bed and then I hold my arm up onto his bed and we hold hands til he falls asleep. This may turn out to be a gentle transition for him to sleeping solo permanantly, who knows- here's a picture - ofcourse I'm taking the picture so I'm not in it!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v2...t=204_0467.jpg


Awww thomas the tank engine lovers. So is my DS. ;-)


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sahmnlovingit* 
That is how our bed is set up. Queen and twin together. Actually both on bed frames and same length with no gaps. It was like it was meant to be. ROFL!!!


But don't the mattresses ever split apart? Ours are the same height, but there is usually a crack between the two mattresses.


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
But don't the mattresses ever split apart? Ours are the same height, but there is usually a crack between the two mattresses.

No they never do. We have our queen mattress in a old water bed frame we had, and the twin bed is pushed against the wall. So it never splits!


----------



## edamama (May 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
queen with a twin together on the floor (and boxspring) my husband and I bookend the baby. Ideally we'd have a king with a twin or a king with a full or sometjing bigger - but not enough room. I wish there was a standard size family matress that was bigger than a king. I don't like the gaps









We use bungee cords under the mattresses to hold them together. So there is a split where one ends and the other begins but no gaps.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

We started with the Dr. sears co-sleeper when she was tiny... then I moved her into the queen bed with us... then DH moved to the couch cause DD "sleeps like a tornado" (stole that quote from a friend but though it was a great description).

Now we have a toddler bed squashed between the wall and "our" queen size bed. We tied a rope around the metal footboards and headboards of the toddler bed and the rope goes around out queen mattress to hold it next to the toddler bed (rope stretches over time so we have had to re-tighten it a few times). We will the slight gap between matresses with blankets and put a pillow there to help contain the tornado somewhat. Our bed is just on a box spring on the floor and her bed on the frame with a mattress end up just about perfect.

DD sleep most of the night on "her" bed but I end up over there all the time if I need to nurse her in the middle of the night. In the early morning she often rolls over to "our" bed and ends up next to me or between DH and me.


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

We have a King mattress on the floor, and my sons crib mattress pushed up along side it.

Ha....we never thought when we were pregnant we would be one of these crazy cosleeping families. "No kids in the bedroom" is what we used to say.

The weekend we took the box springs out and the bed frame out and put them in the garage was the weekend we looked at each other and laughed.


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enudely* 
mine is just a regular queen sized bed. Not very exciting at all

Same. Working on getting a king, though.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We have a king with a daybed next to it. We will set up the co-sleeper on the opposite side of the daybed for the new one soon. So it will be cosleeper, king, daybed. One GIANT bed.


----------



## sothisislove (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allielb* 
We sleep sideways on a queen with the crib mattress at our feet. Our mattress is on the floor, and crib mattress is elevated to be level, we have them bungeed together underneath.

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/g...b/IMG_3395.jpg

Oh, BTW we don't use the wall heater right now.









Cute sheets...cute kiddo too!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

We have a king size bed on a platform frame... dh up against the wall then ds#2 (almost 4), ds#3 16m and myself on the other side. Here's a cute pic of the 2 lo's I snapped the other night








http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...5/CIMG0012.jpg


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allielb* 
We use bungee cords under the mattresses to hold them together. So there is a split where one ends and the other begins but no gaps.









Okay but what are the cords hooked to? The bottom of the matresS? Does that poke a hole in it?


----------



## Momma2SoSweet (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not the best picture, but here is ours. We have a queen + twin daybed.

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e7...g?t=1216510494

You can see where dd started by her blankey/paci on the red pillow and where she ended up.







She's a crazy sleeper.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well it is fun to see what you all do out there. Here is my setup- twin bunk bed on the left side, queen on box spring in the middle and toddler bed on the right behind the small dresser. My 9yo DS sleeps in the top bunk, my DH sleeps in the bottom bunk, I and my 1 1/2yo Ds sleep in the queen and my 4yo DD sleeps in the toddler bed. (That is her small dresser too). We will be moving soon tho and we are taking the opportunity to transition. DD will end up in the bottom bunk, baby DS in the toddler bed and DH and I in the queen. (like musical beds)

pics- I hope these work as I have never tried to post links to photos on Flickr before:

Here is the whole setup. DD insisted on trying to make the beds for the pics:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2684217840

Here is the toddler bed at a different angle so you can see it:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2684218514


----------

